# Question for you dirted tank folks



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

It all really depends, what is leeching out is the tannins in the wood. Each bag seems to have a different wood content, I have a couple 30 gallon aquariums that are dirted and the first one I setup the water was clear in two or three days, the second, which had a lot more wood pieces in it, so much so I picked a lot out by hand, it took about two months to get it crystal clear. Tannins are actually kinda good for your aquarium plants and livestock, just not so pretty to look at. I am at the point now that tannins don't bother me, but to those that aren't in the hobby always look at it weird and ask why I've brown water, I told someone the water is brown because I am growing coffee in the aquarium and they actually believed me lol!!


----------



## drondy (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks Aquarist. I spent a lot of time going thru the soil picking out sticks and wood but I know I missed a lot of them. It seems to be getting better but I am not that patient I guess.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Some dirt tanks I've never really had tannins color the water and others it was pretty severe. It'll go away with enough water changes. Tannins are good for you fish though.


----------



## brogan (Jan 16, 2012)

Seachem's Purigen will clear up the tannins overnight. You will be amazed at the difference it will make.


----------



## drondy (Apr 8, 2014)

Brogan, I will give it a try tonight.


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

brogan said:


> Seachem's Purigen will clear up the tannins overnight. You will be amazed at the difference it will make.


Agree. Its like magic.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I sifted my MGOPM through screen used for windows and screen doors. There's a LOT of wood chips in MGOPM, which causes the tannis. By sifting it it out (which left me with about 1/3 the original mass) i removed that issue all together, dampened the soil with a little water so it was muddy/doughy consistency then capped it with black diamond "sand" and very carefully planted and filled. 2x water changes to get any loose debris and I had a fitlerless bubble bowl with no tannis! After a few weeks I got a sponge filter and once it cycled (still leeched ammonia though no tea color water fun) added shrimp and snails (still crystal clear water after 2 months).


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Glad I read this thread as I'm getting ready to do a MGOPS tank..without a cap.
I was wondering if it comes in a smaller size than that dump truck load size the have at Loew's ? Like maybe a 10lb bag ? It's only a 10g tank so 40lbs is a bit much.
Here's another interesting question: I already have a bag of "Miracle Grow Organic Garden Soil"...this is exactly what is marked on the package...is that the MGOPS that is talked about ?


----------



## drondy (Apr 8, 2014)

No, you need the potting soil.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

drondy said:


> No, you need the potting soil.


No. You don't. I have plain old top soil in a few tanks and it works fine.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Most of the tannins are caused by the sphagnum peat they add to each bag of potting soil/mix. The wood and bark chips only produce a fraction of the tannins.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

GraphicGr8s and drondy I appreciate the replies but my question was specificly aimed at finding out if I already had MGOPS and they do or don't have that exact name on the container. 
So will that sub which on here is being called MGOPS actually have...
"Miracle Grow Organic Potting Soil" on it's package ?
Because what I have has "Miracle Grow Organic Gardening Soil" on it's package.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

I think when people refer to the Miracle Grow Organic Choice, most of them have used the Potting Mix (MGOCPM) it comes in a variety of bag sizes, I think I got a 16qt, which was good for two 10g and I have quite a bit left over, and I've seen both bigger and smaller sized bags. I sifted mine after the first 10g, but I used a larger gauge mesh (plastic canvas, maybe ~1/8" holes?) and I only lost a quart or two to rocks and bark and stuff.

I think some people have used the MGOCPotting soil, but I think I heard it has a higher uprocessed manure content, so it may leach ammonia for a while. Although, I'm not altogether certain what the difference is.

As to the water discoloring, I think almost anything organic is going to lead to this, but I do think it's primarily peat in the mix, followed by leaf mold/wood chips/bark/etc.
I threw a bag of purigen in my filter, and it kept the tank clear for at least a couple months. I probably need to recharge it, but haven't gotten around to trying yet.


----------



## MichaelMcG (Mar 16, 2012)

How thick is your gravel cap? This happened to me once before with an Eco Complete cap. After doing many large water changes, I figured it was because my cap was too thin. Drained it and added more EC, about 2 inches total cap, then it was fine. 

By the way, MGOCPM with most of the large wood chips picked out by hand. It does say Miracle Grow Organic Choice Potting Mix on the bag.

I always use black diamond sand now.. Pretty cheap and better to plant in, in my opinion.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

What I am saying is you can use what you have. And yes it does say Miracle Grow Organic Potting Mix.


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

Any soil will work. In the hobby MGOPM gets recommended because people know 100% that there are no pesticides in it, and that is what kills your fish. You can use soil out of your yard if you want too, as long as it's 100% pesticide free you will not have a problem.


----------



## drondy (Apr 8, 2014)

Water change this past weekend (80%) and added purigen to my filter. We will see how it goes...


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=679034
According to that thread, Purigen gets rid of tannins.


----------

